# Courses you have played this year?



## MendieGK (Oct 21, 2015)

Interested to know the answer to these questions? 

For me these are my answers -

*Toughest* - Alwoodley - If you missed the fairway it was tough to find your ball and it was blowing an absolute gale
*Best Greens *- Ealing - best greens in the country 
*Overall Condition* - The Astbury - whilst not as good as the other courses, the conditioning was flawless
*Most Enjoyable* - Moortown - loved every second of it
*Overall Best *- Notts - This golf course is exceptional from start to finish. Everyone should make the effort to go and play there.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 21, 2015)

Not played too many this year, but:

Toughest - Oceanico Faldo
Best Greens - Brabazon 
Overall condition - Kedleston Park
Most enjoyable - Camberley Heath
Overall best - Vilamoura Old Course


----------



## Duckster (Oct 21, 2015)

Here's my two-penneth

*Toughest**:* Gullane #1, constant 50mph 'breeze' into your face.
*Best Greens:* Royal Wimbledon - thanks to GM got to play there, greens looked a bit patchy from afar, but were extremely fast and true
*Overall Condition:* Gullane #1 It was only a month or so before they played the Scottish Open there
*Most Enjoyable:* Gullane #1 Had a smile on my face from the moment we drove up all the way through to hitting Edinburgh that night.
*Overall Best:* Gullane #1, best course I've played in Scotland so far, can't wait to do #1 and #2 on the same day in a year or so.

*Notable mentions:* Alwoodly - Great course, wonderful routing and presentation, really enjoyed it there and will be back. Delamere Forest - Again, wonderful condition, great fun course.  Silloth - 3rd year we've been back and doesn't fail to disappoint, Â£ for Â£ the best value course I've ever played.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 21, 2015)

Duckster said:



			Here's my two-penneth

*Toughest**:* Gullane #1, constant 50mph 'breeze' into your face.
*Best Greens:* Royal Wimbledon - thanks to GM got to play there, greens looked a bit patchy from afar, but were extremely fast and true
*Overall Condition:* Gullane #1 It was only a month or so before they played the Scottish Open there
*Most Enjoyable:* Gullane #1 Had a smile on my face from the moment we drove up all the way through to hitting Edinburgh that night.
*Overall Best:* Gullane #1, best course I've played in Scotland so far, can't wait to do #1 and #2 on the same day in a year or so.

*Notable mentions:* Alwoodly - Great course, wonderful routing and presentation, really enjoyed it there and will be back. Delamere Forest - Again, wonderful condition, great fun course.  Silloth - 3rd year we've been back and doesn't fail to disappoint, Â£ for Â£ the best value course I've ever played.
		
Click to expand...

Liked Gullane then?


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 21, 2015)

Mmmm not easy, played some good courses this year

*Toughest*- hard to split Aberdovey due to the horrific weather and Castle Course with the greens
*Best Greens *- St Anne's old Links. Always an absolute joy to putt on
*Overall Condition* - Southport & Ainsdale
*Most Enjoyable* - New Course. One of my favourite places in the world to play golf
*Overall Best *- Probably the New course, honourable mentions to Castle Course and Southport & Ainsdale.


----------



## Duckster (Oct 21, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Liked Gullane then? 

Click to expand...

Liked is not enough, loved the place.  Had big expectations and it lived up to them.  Although St Andrews and North Berwick are on the list for next year so it might get knocked down a peg or two.


----------



## Crawfy (Oct 21, 2015)

*Toughest* Glasgow Gailes - Off the whites and with a nasty wee Ayrshire 'breeze'. I'd played it before (off the yellows) but adding length and wind made for a tough day on the links (I am sure the greens shrink in size the more the wind picks up)

*Best Greens* Gullane #1 - Two weeks after the Scottish Open. I was lucky enough to play all three this summer ( #1 twice) but that soon after a Tour event the greens were nothing short of immense !

*Most Enjoyable* The National (Belek)  - Although not the longest or most modern in Belek, it was a treat to play. Almost had a 'mini Augusta' feel to it and I played some of the best golf of the year that day. Early morning and first out for some great solo golf.

*Overall Best* Archerfield Fidra - I was very fortunate to be invited to play in The Scottish Seniors Pro -Am. Our pro was Santiago Lima  - what a gent!! The whole day was a "Willy Wonka's Chocolate Factory" experience. Golfing and sporting greats ahoy, however 18 holes with Santiago telling storied of being on tour with Seve whilst truly educating us about golf was a once in a lifetime treat. Winning was an unexpected surprise, especially as Sam Torrance and Mark James nodded their approval as our team collected our prizes.

*Notable Mentions* The cherry on top to 2015 may well be this coming Saturday when I tee it up at Loch Lomond GC. The forecast is for rain, but nothing will dampen my spirits. Been a social guest there previously, but never played. To say I am excited is an understatement. A fitting finale to a very fortunate year of golfing.


----------



## njc1973 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Toughest:* Royal Lytham- Only played it off the daily tees at 6300-400 yards with little wind for most of the round, but it was impossible to miss the bunkers as everything fed towards them.
*Best Greens:* St Annes Old Links- From the practice green to the 18th the greens were all the same pace and rolled beautifully (apart from the 9th which was hollowtined)
*Most Enjoyable:*St Annes Old Links- It's a great course with a good mix of holes which are nicely defined and only cost Â£40 to play on a balmy October's day.
*Overall Best:* Assoufid (Morocco)- Great desert style course with lost of elevation changes and a great variety of holes, it was in excellent condition as well.
*Most Disappointing:* Royal Lytham:- Cost "only" Â£135 but all of the greens had recently been spiked and sanded so putting & chipping were a hit and hope exercise, I found a lot of the holes samey and there didn't seem to be much definition to the holes apart from the bunkers. There were too many bunkers for my liking at times it was pure luck whether you went into them and sometimes you could have no shot to get out. There's no doubt that its a test of golf but it doesn't seem to reward good play


----------



## jdpjamesp (Oct 21, 2015)

Only just started this year, but here's my list...
*
Toughest - *Windermere - Feels like you're walking up hill all the time. Lots of blind drives
*Best Greens - *Staining Lodge - A little inconsistent on the back nine but the front nine really good considering the course in question!
*Overall Condition - *Windermere 
*Most Enjoyable - *Ashton Golf Centre - Yeah it's pretty poor condition but great to just get out and hit 9 holes. 
*Overall Best - *Staining Lodge because it's very welcoming to the beginner.


----------



## 3565 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Toughest* - Woodhall Spa - Hotchkin - Blue tees with a tough breeze in the Lincs Amateur. I busted an arrow straight drive on par 5 6th into the breeze and only cleared the carry by 20yds. Some didn't even carry the heather, same on the 7th hole which is the hardest tee shot off the blues on the course. You've not played the Hotchkin till you play off the blues. 

*Best Greens* - Sherwood Forest in the Portland Pairs 

*Most Enjoyable* - PGA Centenary Gleneagles, great course, condition, set up and great company and my game was on that day. 

*Overall Best* - PGA Centenary Gleneagles - Great day. 

*Most Disappointing* - Hollingwell in Pro Am, played it numerous times and still think it's got some stupid layout holes, and I birdied 13th and pitched in for eagle on 14th.........


----------



## IanG (Oct 21, 2015)

*
Toughest - *Because of the weather that August day - _*Goswick*_ - lashing with rain and blowing a hoolie
*Best Greens -* *North Berwick West Links* a few weeks ago - perfect *
Overall Condition -  *_*Gullane Nr 1*_ just after the Scottish Open*
Most Enjoyable - *_*Dundonald*_, great layout on a great sunny day *
Overall Best -  *Since I haven't played at Dornoch this year I have to go for my home track _*N.B.W.L.*_ - sorry but I'm biased.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2015)

only played a few this year.. enjoyed all of them not sure i would be able to rate in order.

 Of course im talking about new courses Ive played for the first time.

Dunbar.
Old meldrum
Gullane No 2
Glasgow Gails


----------



## Keeno (Oct 21, 2015)

Toughest â€“ Machrihanish Dunes, blowing a gale, blind shots.  Great course though

Best Greens â€“ Prestwick St Nicholas â€“ Great nick, fast and true and slight breaks rather than overly slopey 

Overall Condition â€“ Pollok â€“ First time I have played it and it was in amazing condition. Greens were superb

Most Enjoyable â€“ Eastwood â€“ My own course. 

Overall Best â€“ Glasgow Gailes â€“ A 4 club wind, rain, hail, sleet and more rain. But a great layout and loved every minute

Some other good courses played that never got a mention!


----------



## Bratty (Oct 21, 2015)

Toughest - The Address Montgomerie, Dubai
Best Greens - Smurfitt course, The K Club, Ireland
Overall condition - Marina Bay GC, Singapore
Most enjoyable - Santa Clara, Marbella, Spain
Overall best - Marina Bay GC

Haven't played many other courses this year, so limited choice.

I can't recommend Marina Bay highly enough. Wonderful course that will close in 2019.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 21, 2015)

3565 said:



*Toughest* - Woodhall Spa - Hotchkin - Blue tees with a tough breeze in the Lincs Amateur. I busted an arrow straight drive on par 5 6th into the breeze and only cleared the carry by 20yds. Some didn't even carry the heather, same on the 7th hole which is the hardest tee shot off the blues on the course. You've not played the Hotchkin till you play off the blues. 

*Best Greens* - Sherwood Forest in the Portland Pairs 

*Most Enjoyable* - PGA Centenary Gleneagles, great course, condition, set up and great company and my game was on that day. 

*Overall Best* - PGA Centenary Gleneagles - Great day. 

*Most Disappointing* - Hollingwell in Pro Am, played it numerous times and still think it's got some stupid layout holes, and I birdied 13th and pitched in for eagle on 14th.........
		
Click to expand...

Hollinwell as in Notts? If so, that's crazy. It's an unbelievable golf course.


----------



## Jimaroid (Oct 21, 2015)

Can't divide it up any more than:

*Honourable mentions* - Nairn, Glasgow Gailes, Dundonald

*Wooden spoon* - the so-called summer weather

*Overall best* - It has to be The Old Course, playing with all the grandstands up for the Open. It's spine tingling thinking about it even now.


----------



## Matty2803 (Oct 21, 2015)

Toughest - Muirfield
Best Greens - Nairn
Overall Condition - Edzell
Most Enjoyable and Overall best - Gleneagles PGA Centenery


----------



## Bratty (Oct 21, 2015)

Bratty said:



			Toughest - The Address Montgomerie, Dubai
Best Greens - St George's Hill
Overall condition - Marina Bay GC, Singapore
Most enjoyable - Santa Clara, Marbella, Spain
Overall best - Marina Bay GC

Haven't played many other courses this year, so limited choice.

I can't recommend Marina Bay highly enough. Wonderful course that will close in 2019.
		
Click to expand...

I can't believe I forget two quality courses I've played this year! St George's Hill certainly had the best greens, and Liphook was a very pretty course, but doesn't get to top those categories.


----------



## Tongo (Oct 21, 2015)

My choices are a lot more modest that most it appears! 

*Toughest - Portsmouth. Brutal in a strong breeze. 
Best Greens - Winter Hill. In fabulous condition.
Overall Condition - Winter Hill again. 
Most Enjoyable - Furzeley. Its a very short, very quirky course but it has got into my heart and i loved it. 
Overall Best - Winter Hill. Had 36 holes there last week in lovely weather. A cracking day. 

*


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 21, 2015)

Toughest - Duchess

Best Greens - Leighton Buzzard

Overall Condition - Bearwood Lakes

Most Enjoyable - Hoylake

Overall Best - The Berkshire

Honourable Mentions - Aldwoodly , Centurion , Littlestone


----------



## 3565 (Oct 21, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Hollinwell as in Notts? If so, that's crazy. It's an unbelievable golf course.
		
Click to expand...

Yep the one and only. I just find it bizarre layout, blind tee shots, blind 2nd shots, not that I'm adverse to blind shots in anyway but there is quite a few. Some good holes like 3, 4, 7, 8, 9, and 18 but the stretch 10, 11 (ridiculous) 12 (even worse) 15 (2nd shot, stupid) 17 (tee shot, got no idea where to go) I just can't get on with at all. 

I find Ganton the same. Sorry. 

Id play Sherwood Forest all day every day and it beats me to a pulp ever time I play it. But it's far more enjoyable........to me anyway.  

But im glad you like Hollinwell.


----------



## keithc33 (Oct 21, 2015)

Let me think.....

*Toughest - St Annes Old Links - worst wind I have ever played in but what a fantastic course
Best Greens - Royal Lytham....super fast
Overall Condition - Hunting at Slaley Hall, fairways were like carpets
Most Enjoyable - Lancaster Golf Club, always love playing there.
Overall Best - Hunting at Slaley Hall, already planning my next trip there, staff were great, good facilities and both courses are great
*


----------



## backwoodsman (Oct 21, 2015)

Toughest- Castle Course . Advice from the starter was "... and if you miss the fairway then... well, just don't, just don't!!" And she was right.
Best Greens - Gleneagles Kings
Overall Condition - Gleneagles Kings
Most Enjoyable - Wimbledon Common. Not the best course by any means but playing my best golf ever there a few days ago, how could I not enjoy it hugely.
Overall Best - Castle edges it I think - thoroughly enjoyed the course, location, the facilities - all at a decent price (especially with the St.A Golf pass)


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 21, 2015)

From this year I guess...

*Toughest* - Silloth - When you're reduced to playing "Who can reach the fairway" into the wind, you know you have your work cut out. 
*Best Greens *- St Annes Old Links - perfection.
*Overall Condition* - Hillside - Just edges SAOL. Can't remember any flaws other than the greens being bloody hard to read!
*Most Enjoyable* - Seacroft - Round ended early due to 'dehydration'. That i enjoyed the 13 holes I managed to play so much, despite feeling like throwing, testimony to the fun factor. Want to go back.
*Overall Best *- Aberdovey - Balances challenge and playability brilliantly. 4 Hours of solitary bliss on a balmy late August evening.

A very honourable mention to Seaton Carew, could fit into all categories. A very fair links that gives as much as it takes. Had a brilliant day out there


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 21, 2015)

3565 said:



			Yep the one and only. I just find it bizarre layout, blind tee shots, blind 2nd shots, not that I'm adverse to blind shots in anyway but there is quite a few. Some good holes like 3, 4, 7, 8, 9, and 18 but the stretch 10, 11 (ridiculous) 12 (even worse) 15 (2nd shot, stupid) 17 (tee shot, got no idea where to go) I just can't get on with at all. 

I find Ganton the same. Sorry. 

Id play Sherwood Forest all day every day and it beats me to a pulp ever time I play it. But it's far more enjoyable........to me anyway.  

But im glad you like Hollinwell.
		
Click to expand...

Sherwood pushed for my enjoyable to me,loved it.

 10,11 and 12 are great holes! There's also only 1 blind tee shot on the whole course - 10th? 

What don't you like about the 11th a positional tee shot followed by an accurate 2nd?

I can see what your saying about 15, as if you miss the green you're pretty much dead but 17 is a simple tee shot? Either hit it over the bunkers or play to the right of them?

Disliking Ganton too ..... Wow. Surprising considering how much you like woodhall. 

That's the great thing about golf courses, they divide opinion. One that I just don't get is West Sussex. Top 20 in England apparently


----------



## keithc33 (Oct 21, 2015)

Changed my mind, most enjoyable has to be Windermere, played there in the Hospice charity day, it's a hell of a walk but what a great day. Views were stunning on some holes and everyone there made us very welcome, looking forward to going back next year


----------



## evahakool (Oct 21, 2015)

Every category has to be Trump, wonderful days golf.

Second most enjoyable was Holtye in East Sussex, quirky 2 loops of 9 just love playing there.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Oct 21, 2015)

Tough one this as I played 2 bucket list courses, the Old course and Pinehurst #2 Either of them could be my most enjoyable.

Best greens and toughest course this year both go to St Enodoc, I can't think of a harder par 69 off the back tees and the greens were superb.


----------



## Goldie (Oct 21, 2015)

*Toughest - Oceanico Faldo. So punishing if you are just slightly off line, running through greens by 6 foot and find yourself in an unplayable position. Probably didn't help being in Cats until 4am the night before.

Best Greens - Woburn Duke's 

Most Enjoyable -  Victoria - Played it three weeks ago, the day before it was shut for the run up to the Portugal Masters. Loved every second of it, the rough was being grown up thick, the fairways were perfect, the greens were much improved on last time I played them and probably quicker than what the pros played after watching it on TV. 

Overall Best - Woburn Duke's Course - Woburn is an amazing complex and the course was just out of this world, stunning landscape and some excellent holes. Would recommend anybody go and play there, I really want to go back and play the other 2 courses.

*


----------



## 3565 (Oct 21, 2015)

MendieGK said:



			Sherwood pushed for my enjoyable to me,loved it.

 10,11 and 12 are great holes! There's also only 1 blind tee shot on the whole course - 10th? 

What don't you like about the 11th a positional tee shot followed by an accurate 2nd?

I can see what your saying about 15, as if you miss the green you're pretty much dead but 17 is a simple tee shot? Either hit it over the bunkers or play to the right of them?

Disliking Ganton too ..... Wow. Surprising considering how much you like woodhall. 

That's the great thing about golf courses, they divide opinion. One that I just don't get is West Sussex. Top 20 in England apparently
		
Click to expand...

Never played any courses in Sussex or Surrey, would like to one day. 

6th par 5 is sort of blindish over the hill, 10 yes, 11 is as thin as a butchers pencil, you can hit the fairway but still have a stance that causes havoc with your 2nd shot into a narrow entrance but at least it's a shortish iron in unlike 15,  12 is blind tee shot (pending which tee you play from) then 2nd is blind if your in the dip. 17 doesn't suit my eye. 

Yep and your right it divides opinion and it depends what suits your game.  

I played Ganton in the mid am tour last year, and I'm struggling to remember the back 9 holes TBH and I played it twice plus a practice round.  What do they say about a good course?


----------



## Junior (Oct 21, 2015)

*Toughest* -  Alwoodley, probably because I played really really bad. 
*Best Greens *- St Anne's Old Links
*Overall Condition* - Wallasey and SAOL are always in immaculate condition.  Aphrodite Hills in Cyprus was also superb. 
*Most Enjoyable* - Formby - Tranquil, Peaceful, 
*Overall Best *- New Course, I'm blinded a little by my first St Andrews experience, but the whole place blew me away.


----------



## richart (Oct 21, 2015)

Royal County Down for all categories.:thup:


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 21, 2015)

Toughest - Peterborough Milton, greens were awful .
Best Greens - Sandwell Park -  Just a pleasure to play on .
Overall Condition - The Astbury - Exceptional presentation, but doesn't get a lot of traffic.
Most Enjoyable - Hillside - loved every second of it with 3 reprobates , you know who you are 
Overall Best - Rebetz in France, a truly fantastic parkland course to end our hols on .


----------



## louise_a (Oct 21, 2015)

JamesR said:



			Not played too many this year, but:

Toughest - Oceanico Faldo
Best Greens - Brabazon 
Overall condition - Kedleston Park
Most enjoyable - Camberley Heath
Overall best - Vilamoura Old Course
		
Click to expand...

I can imagine Faldo is very tough for men, for me off the red tees, I didn't think it too bad, in fact I thought some of the tees were too far forward, There were a couple of tough holes on the back nine though. I wouldn't like to carry a bag around it either.

Vilamoura Old course is a stunner, only let down of the red tees at least by the 18th.


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 21, 2015)

3565 said:



			Never played any courses in Sussex or Surrey, would like to one day. 

6th par 5 is sort of blindish over the hill, 10 yes, 11 is as thin as a butchers pencil, you can hit the fairway but still have a stance that causes havoc with your 2nd shot into a narrow entrance but at least it's a shortish iron in unlike 15,  12 is blind tee shot (pending which tee you play from) then 2nd is blind if your in the dip. 17 doesn't suit my eye. 

Yep and your right it divides opinion and it depends what suits your game.  

I played Ganton in the mid am tour last year, and I'm struggling to remember the back 9 holes TBH and I played it twice plus a practice round.  What do they say about a good course?
		
Click to expand...

It's a better course off the back, 6 and 12 are definitely not blind, and hitting it too far to get down the mound on 12 is just bad course management.

Ganton is one of those courses that doesn't feel like it whilst your out there but when I left and reflected I just thought - wow.


----------



## IM01 (Oct 21, 2015)

Toughest - Monte Rei - generous off the tee but some tough holes
Best Greens - Monte Rei - True and quick
Overall Condition - Monte Rei - Flawless
Most Enjoyable - Monte Rei - loved every second of it and nobody else on the course
Overall Best - Monte Rei - a must play...we played on the twilight rate of 135euros 

Most Disappointing - Quinta da Lago North - not a patch on Monte Rei for the same money


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 21, 2015)

IM01 said:



			Toughest - Monte Rei - generous off the tee but some tough holes
Best Greens - Monte Rei - True and quick
Overall Condition - Monte Rei - Flawless
Most Enjoyable - Monte Rei - loved every second of it and nobody else on the course
Overall Best - Monte Rei - a must play...we played on the twilight rate of 135euros 

Most Disappointing - Quinta da Lago North - not a patch on Monte Rei for the same money
		
Click to expand...

have you only played Monte Rei?:rofl::rofl:


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 21, 2015)

*Toughest* - Carnoustie.... those last two holes - yikes!
*Best Greens *- Luffness New
*Overall Condition* - Gullane #1
*Most Enjoyable* - Monifeith
*Overall Best * - Carnoustie


----------



## Robobum (Oct 21, 2015)

*Toughest* - La Reserva 
*Best Greens *- Saunton
*Overall Condition* - Hankley Common
*Most Enjoyable* - valderamma
*Overall Best * - St Enedoc


----------



## JohnnyDee (Oct 21, 2015)

Some of the best courses I've played in 2015 are.

Frilford Heath - Blue. Superb
Camberley Heath - Just Loved it to bits
Farnham Sands - Tremendous
The Berkshire - Red. Complete delight

Blackmoor (2014) But had to include as thought it was brill too

Couldn't  really rate them by toughest etc.  but loved every minute of every round on 'em all 

Playing Hayling Island this weekend and really looking forward to it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 21, 2015)

Some of the best:

Hillside
Blackmoor
Camberley Heath
The Berkshire

Best of the rest
Caversham Heath
Maidenhead


----------



## KenL (Oct 21, 2015)

Toughest - Carnoustie.  The last few holes are so hard.  17 is a "joke", and totally unfair.  I was 3 over at the turn but dropped 10 strokes in the last 5 holes.

Best greens - Gifford Golf Club.  A super 9 hole course in East Lothian.

Most enjoyable - St Andrews Old Course.  Played last week for the first time.  Magical.  Close second would be Grantown-on-Spey.

Overall condition - Old Course.  Amazing condition especially given the number of people playing it.  Hardly a divot to be found except those recently filled.

Most disappointing - too polite to say plus I have enjoyed all my golf this year.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 21, 2015)

KenL said:



			Toughest - Carnoustie.  The last few holes are so hard.  17 is a "joke", and totally unfair.  I was 3 over at the turn but dropped 10 strokes in the last 5 holes.
		
Click to expand...

For me 17 is a frustrating hole, certainly from the red tees, and a bit of a waste of what should be a great hole. At an absolute push, if I nailed it, I could maybe carry the burn but I'd be daft to try that in a comp so need to lay up short of the burn, which leaves something like 230+ to the green and virtually no chance of getting there. IMO it'd be better with either the tee moved up 20 yards to make it worth taking on the burn or further back and make it a par 5. As it stands very few amateur females, only the very longest hitters, have any chance of hitting that green in 2. Into the wind? Nobody is getting anywhere near.

Tough course - I shot 86 playing off 4 and was in my buffer - CSS was 81!!!!


----------



## mcbroon (Oct 21, 2015)

*Toughest* - Dundonald - you have to be accurate off the tee and the pin positions on the day we played were nasty. Also, Glasgow Gailes in a hailstorm is pretty tough.
*Best Greens *- Prestwick St Nicholas - greens there are always good, in my experience
*Overall Condition* - Trump - there's nothing that isn't good about that place
*Most Enjoyable* - Trump - you know it's special as you walk on to the 1st tee and it doesn't let up. Just a fantastic experience and a wonderful golf course.
*Overall Best * - Trump - the best golf course I've ever played.

Honourable mention to North Berwick, which could have had the nomination for best greens, most enjoyable and best condition. It's a lovely, lovely golf course.


----------



## Landlocked (Oct 21, 2015)

Toughest - Murcar. Poor shots punished without mercy. Great test of your game when played off the whites.

Best greens - Royal Aberdeen. An absolute pleasure to walk on, let alone putt on. Mind you, the fairways would be better to putt on than many courses' greens.

Most enjoyable - Cruden Bay. Great fun from beginning to end.

Overall condition - PGA Catalunya. An impressive course in an impressive complex.

Most disappointing - Diamond Course in Austria. Only watched (the Austrian Open) and have not played there but the location couldn't be more uninspiring.


----------



## Backache (Oct 21, 2015)

Toughest: Dundonald was really windy the day I played it and a bit beyond my game in those conditions in all honesty

Best Greens: Tom Morris Old course at Rosapenna were sensational when we played it 

Most Enjoyable: Narin and Portnoo was just stunning.

Nost memorable: I have been really fortunate to play some great courses this year Portrush was certainly memorable.


----------



## Slab (Oct 22, 2015)

*Toughest*: Bel Mare Legends, Partly due to playing it when I wasnâ€™t in control of my tee shots and partly because it is so tight off the tee, mentally & physically knackered at the end

*Best Greens:* Heritage Bel Ombre, played it just after the European Tour was on it and the greens were still in great shape and had to be slowed down for us mortals

*Overall condition:* Anahita, this place always seems like itâ€™s ready to host a serious high level comp, canâ€™t wait to see how they can improve it for the euro tour in May

*Most enjoyable*: Ile Aux Cerf, played a couple of weeks ago with a really good 4-ball and had a lot of fun in great weather

*Overall best*: Heritage Bel Ombre, the overall quality mixed with the variety of hole designs makes this my fav this year


----------



## Lambchops (Oct 22, 2015)

*Toughest* - Telc - really good test for my h/c
*Best Greens *- Brno Kaskada - greens were like lightning after a Czech PGA event was played on it the days prior
*Overall Condition* - Telc - absolutely fantastic condition when I played plus a decent, friendly clubhouse
*Most  Enjoyable* - Old Course Budapest - just a lovely course - not too long but challenging enough for a walk around
*Overall Best *-  Old Course Budapest - I just love that golf course


----------



## MashieNiblick (Oct 22, 2015)

Won't try to fill all the categories but I will say that thanks to Richart and the Mariners I fulfilled a long held ambition to play at the Berkshire (Red) and absolutely loved every aspect of it (apart from my score!).


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 22, 2015)

KenL said:



			Toughest - Carnoustie.  The last few holes are so hard.  17 is a "joke", and totally unfair.  I was 3 over at the turn but dropped 10 strokes in the last 5 holes.

Best greens - Gifford Golf Club.  A super 9 hole course in East Lothian.

Most enjoyable - St Andrews Old Course.  Played last week for the first time.  Magical.  Close second would be Grantown-on-Spey.

Overall condition - Old Course.  Amazing condition especially given the number of people playing it.  Hardly a divot to be found except those recently filled.

Most disappointing - too polite to say plus I have enjoyed all my golf this year.
		
Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			For me 17 is a frustrating hole, certainly from the red tees, and a bit of a waste of what should be a great hole. At an absolute push, if I nailed it, I could maybe carry the burn but I'd be daft to try that in a comp so need to lay up short of the burn, which leaves something like 230+ to the green and virtually no chance of getting there. IMO it'd be better with either the tee moved up 20 yards to make it worth taking on the burn or further back and make it a par 5. As it stands very few amateur females, only the very longest hitters, have any chance of hitting that green in 2. Into the wind? Nobody is getting anywhere near.

Tough course - I shot 86 playing off 4 and was in my buffer - CSS was 81!!!!
		
Click to expand...

I like the 17th, last two times Ive played it , Birdied it, that has been helped by it being down wind both times, so even off the back tee;s ive been able to drive the burn (though the 2nd time i only just made it) so only had a wedge both times.

on the down side though the 18th has been into and has been driver, 2 hybrid, 5 iron last time.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 22, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			I like the 17th, last two times Ive played it , Birdied it, that has been helped by it being down wind both times, so even off the back tee;s ive been able to drive the burn (though the 2nd time i only just made it) so only had a wedge both times.

on the down side though the 18th has been into and has been driver, 2 hybrid, 5 iron last time.
		
Click to expand...

Driving the burn is the key, maybe I'll take it on next year! But the very impressive, big hitting, swede I played with went for it and didn't make the carry this year.

Oh, was actually CSS 80 when I played. I had a stableford adjustment as well.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 22, 2015)

Poor year for me this year as far as "new" courses are concerned.
I think The Cuddington was the only new one I visited, and enjoyed it very much.
Oh forgot. Also played in the Seniors Open at Pyecombe, which was new to me. The course was a bit "meh" but the weather didn't help. Worst conditions I played in all year.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 22, 2015)

JamesR said:



			Not played too many this year, but:

Toughest - Oceanico Faldo
Best Greens - Brabazon 
Overall condition - Kedleston Park
Most enjoyable - Camberley Heath
Overall best - Vilamoura Old Course
		
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## JV24601 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Toughest - Alwoodley
Best Greens - La Reserva
Overall Condition - Archerfield - Fidra
Most Enjoyable - Valderrama
Overall Best - Valderrama

*


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 22, 2015)

*Toughest -* Reddish Vale. I was lucky to come off with 105 !!!
*Best Greens -* Carnoustie
*Best Overall Condition -*Carnoustie
*Most Enjoyable -* Carnousite - I was on my own no one following, wifey as caddie and chief photographer.
*Overall Best -* Carnoustie - nothing will ever match this

I note that St Annes gets lots of votes, and I've played this this year, but hey Carnoustie eh? Played in rain but no wind gross 91 should have been less. Reddish perfect day middle of summer, this is one tough place to play !


----------



## JamesR (Oct 22, 2015)

louise_a said:



			I can imagine Faldo is very tough for men, for me off the red tees, I didn't think it too bad, in fact I thought some of the tees were too far forward, There were a couple of tough holes on the back nine though. I wouldn't like to carry a bag around it either.

Vilamoura Old course is a stunner, only let down of the red tees at least by the 18th.
		
Click to expand...

I found the Faldo tricky off the tee. I struggled to pick the line for my tee shots, plus the elevation changes for approach shots gave me a little trouble.

I suppose otherwise the trickiest course was West Hill, basically because I kept high siding myself on the greens and then struggled with pace and tine holes on the putts.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 22, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			LOL
		
Click to expand...

Lots of Love to you too


----------



## evahakool (Oct 22, 2015)

Smiffy said:



			Poor year for me this year as far as "new" courses are concerned.
I think The Cuddington was the only new one I visited, and enjoyed it very much.
Oh forgot. Also played in the Seniors Open at Pyecombe, which was new to me. The course was a bit "meh" but the weather didn't help. Worst conditions I played in all year.
		
Click to expand...


Pyecombe must have been bad if it was worse than Cooden, must have been a monsoon you played in.:whoo:


----------



## Crawfy (Oct 22, 2015)

Great to see Dundonald get a few mentions. 2015 is first year in a while I havent got down to play in, and unfortunately couldn't make the GM meet last week. I have felt for a while that it doesn't get the recognition it deserved due to having some very established neighbours.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 22, 2015)

Crazyface said:



*Toughest -* Reddish Vale. I was lucky to come off with 105 !!!
*Best Greens -* Carnoustie
*Best Overall Condition -*Carnoustie
*Most Enjoyable -* Carnousite - I was on my own no one following, wifey as caddie and chief photographer.
*Overall Best -* Carnoustie - nothing will ever match this

I note that St Annes gets lots of votes, and I've played this this year, but hey Carnoustie eh? Played in rain but no wind gross 91 should have been less. Reddish perfect day middle of summer, this is one tough place to play !
		
Click to expand...

Interesting. Played Rddish Vale in an Open and shot 85 (handicap 21 at the time) putted really badly too, me not the greens. Wouldn't put it I the tough category but...

Would estimate I would go round Carnoustie way north of 105!

Funny game.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 22, 2015)

KenL said:



			Toughest - Carnoustie.  The last few holes are so hard.  17 is a "joke", and totally unfair.  I was 3 over at the turn but dropped 10 strokes in the last 5 holes.

Best greens - Gifford Golf Club.  A super 9 hole course in East Lothian.

Most enjoyable - St Andrews Old Course.  Played last week for the first time.  Magical.  Close second would be Grantown-on-Spey.

Overall condition - Old Course.  Amazing condition especially given the number of people playing it.  Hardly a divot to be found except those recently filled.

Most disappointing - too polite to say plus I have enjoyed all my golf this year.
		
Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			For me 17 is a frustrating hole, certainly from the red tees, and a bit of a waste of what should be a great hole. At an absolute push, if I nailed it, I could maybe carry the burn but I'd be daft to try that in a comp so need to lay up short of the burn, which leaves something like 230+ to the green and virtually no chance of getting there. IMO it'd be better with either the tee moved up 20 yards to make it worth taking on the burn or further back and make it a par 5. As it stands very few amateur females, only the very longest hitters, have any chance of hitting that green in 2. Into the wind? Nobody is getting anywhere near.

Tough course - I shot 86 playing off 4 and was in my buffer - CSS was 81!!!!
		
Click to expand...




FairwayDodger said:



			Driving the burn is the key, maybe I'll take it on next year! But the very impressive, big hitting, swede I played with went for it and didn't make the carry this year.

Oh, was actually CSS 80 when I played. I had a stableford adjustment as well.
		
Click to expand...

first time i played it was the day after the Scottish Ladies Amateur and the starter said the course was playing tough, but found it not too bad, unless you were really wayward. we played right off the very back tee's as well as when the started asked our handicaps. the guy who booking it was was off +1 and the other two guys were 3 and 1.... he didn't bother asking me:rofl: so said play off where you like.

Only hole ive had trouble with both times was 15, hit poor drive both times.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Oct 22, 2015)

Feeling left out on this one as, for many non-golf reasons, I have not been out and about much this year and naming my own club in all categories is a bit pointless


----------



## JV24601 (Oct 22, 2015)

Crazyface said:



*Most Enjoyable -* Carnousite - I was on my own no one following, wifey as caddie and chief photographer.
		
Click to expand...

That sounds fantastic Crazyface. One of them moments where life just seemed perfect I imagine?


----------



## the smiling assassin (Oct 22, 2015)

Only played a handful of courses this year thanks to a growing family.

Toughest without doubt was the 36 hole open at Fortrose & Rosemarkie, in weather that made standing up a challenge let alone trying to swing a golf club and connect with a wee white ball.

Best greens - probably my home club, I've not played any better in the last two or three years when they're peaking.

Overall condition - Kilspindie, first time I've played it in the summer - great to see so many of the winter projects i.e. bunker building, paying off.

Most enjoyable - It's not been a great year score wise (less golf + zero practice = handicap on steady rise), however with a few exceptions (scoring in the 90s...) I've enjoyed the chance to get out fortnightly and enjoy my golf. Have had the waterproof trousers on once this year, and the shorts have been out aplenty - so plenty to be thankful for.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Oct 22, 2015)

patricks148 said:



			first time i played it was the day after the Scottish Ladies Amateur and the starter said the course was playing tough, but found it not too bad, unless you were really wayward. we played right off the very back tee's as well as when the started asked our handicaps. the guy who booking it was was off +1 and the other two guys were 3 and 1.... he didn't bother asking me:rofl: so said play off where you like.

Only hole ive had trouble with both times was 15, hit poor drive both times.
		
Click to expand...

It's a tough finish. 15 is nasty if you're wayward off the tee. Even with a good drive the second shot needs to be spot on but you're really struggling if you are out of position.


----------



## Marshy77 (Oct 22, 2015)

Mostly played course's close to me so many of you may not know them.

Toughest - Alwoodley - such an amazing course but tough going for a high HC like me but thoroughly enjoyed everything about it.

Best Greens - Bradford GC last week, absolutely true and ran really well. 

Overall Condition - Probably Alwoodley but again Bradford was in top condition especially for this time of year.

Most enjoyable - won't mention Alwoodley again so it would have to be Formby Hall on our annual golf trip in the summer. Horrendous weather but there was 22 of us that went for 2 days of golf and a couple of drinks at night too. Course was in excellent condition despite all the rain and we were treated really well.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 22, 2015)

Havent played too many new courses this year as I am now confirmed with the been crap at golf syndrome and have lost the will to live.


*

Toughest* - Silloth yet again, course beats the living daylights out me but I would love to join there as a country member at some point.

*Best Greens *- St Annes Old Links, just love playing here and the greens are just so smooth and true.

*Overall Condition* - Hotchkin by a mile, its been in fantastic condition from the start of April.

*Best value for money-* Beedles lake in an open last week Â£15 inc bacon roll and coffee for a course with good greens and a joy to play.

*Most  Enjoyable* - Blackmoor. What a fantastic course.

*Overall Best * Without been biased, Got to be Silloth for me although Alwoodley comes 2nd.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 22, 2015)

NWJocko said:



			Mmmm not easy, played some good courses this year

*Toughest*- hard to split Aberdovey due to the horrific weather and Castle Course with the greens
*Best Greens *- St Anne's old Links. Always an absolute joy to putt on
*Overall Condition* - Southport & Ainsdale
*Most Enjoyable* - New Course. One of my favourite places in the world to play golf
*Overall Best *- Probably the New course, honourable mentions to Castle Course and Southport & Ainsdale.
		
Click to expand...

I'd forgotten I'd played Formby this year, thought it was last year for some reason.

Close to being the Best course, I absolutely loved it and can't wait to go back, my favourite of the ones I've played down that coast (Birkdale to go which is imagine will beat it!!)


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 22, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



*Overall Condition* - Hotchkin by a mile, its been in fantastic condition from the start of April.
		
Click to expand...

Rminds me I need to get over their n the summer months. When are your seasonal meeting things announced?


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 22, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Rminds me I need to get over their n the summer months. When are your seasonal meeting things announced?
		
Click to expand...

Just try and avoid a day when there's a monsoon 36 in persisting down did taint it but only a little!


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 22, 2015)

Toughest - The National @ Vale of Glamorgan. It's as good as it is long, with rough that gives you nightmares. 

Best Greens - Celtic Manor 2010 - played it last week and they were rapid. Christ knows what they were like in the summer?

Overall Condition - Royal St George's - we played it in February but you could not fault it. 

Best value for money - RCP - winter green fee well worth it for a cracking course,need a bit of luck with the weather, which we got except for one hole of the 'hail from hell'. Still smile when I remember seeing Smiffys face when that started 

Most  Enjoyable - Canterbury. Joined in April and love it. So many different types of holes, still learning how to play certain holes.

Overall Best - London Club, Heritage. (International not far behind). it's the nuts.


----------



## Odvan (Oct 22, 2015)

*Toughest* - Lost my virginity at Silloth on probably the windiest day in the world, so for this reason, Silloth. Can't wait to go back though!!

*Best Greens *- Played some belting courses this year. The greens in March at Notts were fantastic but I'll have to go with SAOL - pure, pure, pure!

*Overall Condition* - Hillside. Played it twice in the space of 7 days in summer. Immaculate.

*Best value for money - *I'd have to say Silloth. You don't pay for the weather but at Â£22.50 (I think) for their early season open, what's not to love

*Most  Enjoyable* - After much self-deliberation, Formby. It's just a clever, clever course. Millionaires golf on a Sunday afternoon around there was spooky too, but nice!

*Most disappointing* - Without a doubt, the K Club. A massive let down for me. Only thing that gave it half a chance was the hotel service. Courses were not what you'd expect.

*Overall Best - *Arrrrgh! Formby and Silloth were early season but still fantastic courses, Hillside late season. Hotchkin played off-peak and on. All superb. Loved Notts and Fairhaven too but Formby seemed to strike a chord. I want to go back to em all, but I'd jump through fire to do Formby again.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 22, 2015)

Odvan said:



			I want to go back to em all, but I'd jump through fire to do Formby again.
		
Click to expand...

Not been back for a while. Will bring petrol & matches :thup:


----------



## Odvan (Oct 22, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Not been back for a while. Will bring petrol & matches :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Or a Stu C fart.


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 22, 2015)

Paraffin #oldschool


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 23, 2015)

Toughest.. Aberdovey, I've never been as cold or wet on a golf course. Nice course though and I'd like another trip.

Best greens.. SAOL 

Condition.. Hillside.

Enjoyable.. The New course. 

Best overall.. It's got to be the same as the most enjoyable. 


Could be a good time to do a Formby 4 ball on the winter deal before the winter kicks in??  I've only played it the once and I  wouldn't mind another crack at it.
Anyone fancy it..Â£55 pp


----------



## ScienceBoy (Oct 23, 2015)

Not played too many this year, but:

Toughest - Centurion
Best Greens - Centurion
Overall condition - Centurion
Most enjoyable - Rutland County
Overall best - Centurion

Mention for Pidly, Whitby and Cambridge Lakes...


----------



## huds1475 (Oct 23, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Toughest.. Aberdovey, I've never been as cold or wet on a golf course. Nice course though and I'd like another trip.

Best greens.. SAOL 

Condition.. Hillside.

Enjoyable.. The New course. 

Best overall.. It's got to be the same as the most enjoyable. 


Could be a good time to do a Formby 4 ball on the winter deal before the winter kicks in??  I've only played it the once and I  wouldn't mind another crack at it.
Anyone fancy it..Â£55 pp
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 23, 2015)

Best without doubt Royal Dornoch. Blows everything else in the highlands out of the water.

Biggest surprise was how good Tain was. Absolutely fell in love with Tain, such a fun course and brilliant condition. Golspie was good too.

Castle Stuart was good but its wide open. Greens were excellent.


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 23, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Toughest.. Aberdovey, I've never been as cold or wet on a golf course. Nice course though and I'd like another trip.

Best greens.. SAOL 

Condition.. Hillside.

Enjoyable.. The New course. 

Best overall.. It's got to be the same as the most enjoyable. 


Could be a good time to do a Formby 4 ball on the winter deal before the winter kicks in??  I've only played it the once and I  wouldn't mind another crack at it.
Anyone fancy it..Â£55 pp
		
Click to expand...

Yep :thup:


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 23, 2015)

Toughest - Sunningdale Old Course - tough day in the bunkers.

Best Greens - The Grove, nice, sandy, receptive and true as true can be.

Overall Condition - Sunningdale Old and New

Best value for money - Amendoeira - 4 days unlimited golf with buggies for Â£239.

Most Enjoyable - The Grove, not because of the course, all down to the use of Golfboards - best fun ever on a golf course (put review in the review section last night).

Most disappointing - Hardelot - both courses had terrible greens.

Overall Best - Sunningdale.


----------



## Khamelion (Oct 23, 2015)

*Toughest* - Hotchkin at Woodall Spa - Great course but it was blowing a gale ad I went through the 10 balls in my bag and all the ones that I found ended up back in the cabbage.

*Best Greens *- Ponteland GC, BY far the best greens I've played on. Billiard table smooth, true, fast and a putting test.

*Overall Condition* - The Bracken at Woodall Spa - Course was in great condition when I played there.

*Best value for money *- Dunstanburgh GC - Â£32 for Bacon roll & Coffee on arrival, round of golf then Soup, Chip and proper Ham Butty afterwards.

*Most Enjoyable *- Camberley, even though it was wet the course was in great nick and I really enjoyed my first time around.

*Most disappointing* - West Hill - Having the greens hollow tined on the morning of the H4H charity day, should not have been done.

*Overall Best* - Dunstanburgh GC - The course was in great condition as you would expect for a links course, but for mid October is was great. It's a course with character and some lovely stand out holes, the 6th where you can really open you shoulders and the 13th a 100yd par 3 over a quarry with Dunstanburgh Castle as the back drop ad the clubhouse although open to ramblers and walkers,was friendly and the homemade grub was delicious.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 23, 2015)

JamesR said:



			Lots of Love to you too 

Click to expand...

Sorry, no offence meant, I just saw all the courses you've played and it made me smile / well jealous actually. then I saw all the other posts and then realized that lots of others get about just as much. I just wish I could.


----------



## Crazyface (Oct 23, 2015)

JV24601 said:



			That sounds fantastic Crazyface. One of them moments where life just seemed perfect I imagine?
		
Click to expand...

It was, absolutely perfect. A photo taken on EVERY tee. One  atop the Spectacles, one from in the right hand one, got it out in two. One taken against the Alfred Dunhill signs on 13th, they were putting them up as I played. Loads of videos. none capturing anything spectacular. She missed my birdie chip in from out of a bunker on the 6th. I smiled all the way round. We even had a downpour on 16th to make it more perfect. Good job wifey was caddying. She handed me my driver on 16 when I was going to go with a hybrid.


----------



## srixon 1 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Toughest *- Burnham and Berrow - It's nails, especially when windy.
*Best Greens* - Had to think about this, but my own greens at Weymouth. They have been average for a few years, but this year they have been amazing. For two weeks in early June they were as good as I have ever played on anywhere.
*Overall Condition *- Remedy Oak - Hardly a blade of grass out of position.
*Overall Best*  - Alwoodley, played for the first time last week and loved it. Must be great during the height of the season.


----------



## JamesR (Oct 23, 2015)

Crazyface said:



			Sorry, no offence meant, I just saw all the courses you've played and it made me smile / well jealous actually. then I saw all the other posts and then realized that lots of others get about just as much. I just wish I could.
		
Click to expand...

No offence taken mate, just wasn't sure which bit was funny.

I don't play half as many of courses as most on here - something I mean to remedy going forward.


----------



## TheAlbatross (Oct 23, 2015)

This was the year to stop moaning about how expensive all the decent golf courses were (especially near where i live in Surrey) and get out there and play a few decent tracks.

*Toughest - Royal Lytham:  *was a gorgeous day but the fairways were running fast and hard. Everything was swallowed up by the fairway bunkers or lost in the rough which seemed to be unfairly punishing considering its proximity to the fairway.  

*Best Greens - &#8203;**Machynys Peninsula:* faultless greens, running fast and true but also receptive. This course is an absolute bargain as well considering its Wales' only Nicholas design and always in superb condition.* 

Overall Condition - **Sunnigdale Old: *everything everyone says, all the rave reviews - i'd heard and read them all prior to my day at Sunningdale and i was still blown away. It is presented to the highest standard possible but i think a lot of that gets lost as its surrounded by such natural beauty. *

Most Enjoyable - Sunningdale Old: *Each hole presents something unique. A course which requires thought and respect. Somewhere you rarely have to take driver off the tee. Really challenging and rewarding set of short-ish par 3's. Two reachable par 5's. Somewhere your good shots rewarded and bad ones not overly punished. All this whilst flanked by towering pine trees and purple heather - golfing heaven.   *

Overall Best - *Sunningdale Old (see above) but best VFM is easily Machynys which is definitely worth checking out should you find yourself in West Wales. 

*Most disappointing* - Pyle and Kenfig - the 3-4 holes among the dunes are good but the rest is bang average at best.


----------



## Odvan (Oct 23, 2015)

Qwerty said:



			Could be a good time to do a Formby 4 ball on the winter deal before the winter kicks in??  I've only played it the once and I  wouldn't mind another crack at it.
Anyone fancy it..Â£55 pp
		
Click to expand...

Yes!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 23, 2015)

Not as exotic as many as I have barely left Northumberland this year.

Toughest - Ramside Hall Cathedral Course. Not necessarily for good reasons. Some silly hard holes and not one I would rush back to. Play the other course there and have more fun. Honorary mention to Longhirst, Lakes course, on a windy day. I sent a lot of balls into the water that day

Best Greens - Stocksfield . Good sizes, fast and true. Not an obvious course to play but the greens were superb. Honorary mention to Close House Filly course but hole locations on slopes pushed that into second place, still better than the greens on the Colt course interestingly.

Overall Condition - Stocksfield again. Helped by playing during a dry spell in summer but it was immaculate still

Best Value - Sharpley with some of the forumers.

Enjoyable - Burgham at the beginning of the year. I like the course, the clubhouse, it suits my eye as they say. Allows plenty of freedom but with high quality greens and overall condition is always good. 

Biggest Surprise - Sharpley. Never heard of it before, neither had my friends. Thanks to the forumers who booked it and I will certainly play there again. Not when it is windy though, on a hill!

Overall best - Linden Hall, my home club. Lots of interesting holes, never dull to play. Needs the greens to be faster but I still enjoy getting out there every time. Best collection of par 3's in the county, IMO.

Aim next year is to get back to playing further afield to mix things up.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 23, 2015)

Toughest - Gullane No.2 in 30 mph winds
Best Greens - Beau Desert
Overall condition - Sandwell Park
Best Value - Isle of Harris
Most enjoyable - Dunbar
Biggest surprise - Helensburgh
Overall best - Blackwell
Most disappointing -West Hill after the hollow tining


----------



## KenL (Oct 23, 2015)

Glad you enjoyed Dunbar Bigfoot.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 23, 2015)

Best freebie. Studley Wood


----------



## rickg (Oct 23, 2015)

*Toughest* - Littlestone in gale force winds! (Woodall Spa Hotchkin a close 2nd)
*Best Greens *- Centurion then Bearwood Lakes
*Overall Condition* - Machynys Peninsula then Saunton
*Most Enjoyable* - Sheringham then West Hill HFH
*Overall Best *- Hollinwell then Royal Liverpool


----------



## merv79 (Oct 23, 2015)

*Toughest - *East Devon (layout wise not particularly tough but wind on the day was ridiculous!! 2nd round abandoned after balls were blown 30 yards off the green!)
*Best Greens - *Parkstone
*Overall Condition - *Parkstone (head greenkeeper has just got the top job at Queenwood!)
*Most Enjoyable - *St Andrew's New or Dukes
*Overall Best - *Sunningdale New


----------



## SliceAndEasy (Oct 24, 2015)

Toughest - Dunbar in 60 mph wind. Comp was called off as unplayable after 8 holes. Playing partner got blown off his feet 

Best Greens - Hankley Common or for brief week between the bad weather, my home club Mortonhall

Overall Condition - Archerfield Links Dirleton. Never seen so many green keepers.

Most Enjoyable - Gullane 1 as I scored 43 points! 

Overall Best - Renaissance Club. A future classic.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 24, 2015)

huds1475 said:



			Interesting. Played Rddish Vale in an Open and shot 85 (handicap 21 at the time) putted really badly too, me not the greens. Wouldn't put it I the tough category but...

Would estimate I would go round Carnoustie way north of 105!

Funny game.

Click to expand...

I played RV twice this year, once in a team match, it is a good course, no two holes are the same but definitely favours local knowledge more than most courses.

I haven't posted my opinions because I find it difficult, to rate courses as per the OP, I have played a lot this year and can find good and bad in most.


----------



## Hobbit (Oct 24, 2015)

*Toughest - *Woodhall Spa, Hotchkin
*Best Greens - *West Hill, those that hadn't been hollow tined!
*Overall Condition - *Woodhall Spa
*Most Enjoyable - *Woodhall, with the added benefit of the company of two great forumers!
*Overall Best* - Woodhall Spa, the whole weekend


----------



## MendieGK (Oct 24, 2015)

merv79 said:



*Toughest - *East Devon (layout wise not particularly tough but wind on the day was ridiculous!! 2nd round abandoned after balls were blown 30 yards off the green!)
*Best Greens - *Parkstone
*Overall Condition - *Parkstone (head greenkeeper has just got the top job at Queenwood!)
*Most Enjoyable - *St Andrew's New or Dukes
*Overall Best - *Sunningdale New
		
Click to expand...

I forgot about how tough that was in March!!! Unreal


----------



## Merv_swerve (Oct 25, 2015)

Trying to remember where I've been this year!  errr.....

Toughest - Burnham & Berrow
Best Greens - Newark GC (home course, been superb from May onwards)
Overall Condition - Lindrick
Most Enjoyable - Moortown
Overall Best - Moortown

Special mentions;
Toughest - Saunton East + West
Greens - Moortown, Norwood Park and Forest Pines in March
Overall Con - Forest Pines again, for March time everywhere was excellent
Enjoyable - Forest Pines again, went with a group, had a 2 team comp and twas a fine laugh.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 25, 2015)

Merv_swerve said:



			Trying to remember where I've been this year!  errr.....

Toughest - Burnham & Berrow
Best Greens - Newark GC (home course, been superb from May onwards)
Overall Condition - Lindrick
Most Enjoyable - Moortown
Overall Best - Moortown

Special mentions;
Toughest - Saunton East + West
Greens - Moortown, Norwood Park and Forest Pines in March
Overall Con - Forest Pines again, for March time everywhere was excellent
Enjoyable - Forest Pines again, went with a group, had a 2 team comp and twas a fine laugh.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting that you preferred moortown over lindrick and did you not play Alwoodley in the forum meet.

Alwoodley is a miles better course than Moortown IMO.


----------



## Karl102 (Oct 25, 2015)

Toughest - Aberdovey on 'that' Sunday! 
Best Greens - St Ann's Old Links
Overall Condition - Formby
Most Enjoyable - Royal Lytham
Overall Best - North Manchester or Wallasey... Huds / Val I like to come back please


----------



## Merv_swerve (Oct 25, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			Interesting that you preferred moortown over lindrick and did you not play Alwoodley in the forum meet.

Alwoodley is a miles better course than Moortown IMO.
		
Click to expand...

Hi LQ
yeah, played Alwoodley and honestly wasn't blown away by it.  Might just have been the conditioning for early in the year but playing Moortown in August was in excellent nick. Also played Fulford during the year and often talked with others present about top Yorks courses and general opinion was Alwoodley was arguably top, contrary to my opinion.

I just had a blast at Moortown, played ok, enjoyed the layout as it felt like we were constantly going in different directions.  Alwoodley just didn't grab me.  Perhaps if there's another forum meet there in the future I should give it another go.

I've played Lindrick a few times now (including 3 this year).  I think it's a good course, not particularly hard and generally overrated IMO.  I think it lives of it's past a bit and it's best asset is conditioning as the membership is so minimal.

Next year need to test myself against Woodhall Spa


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Oct 25, 2015)

Merv_swerve said:



			Hi LQ
yeah, played Alwoodley and honestly wasn't blown away by it.  Might just have been the conditioning for early in the year but playing Moortown in August was in excellent nick. Also played Fulford during the year and often talked with others present about top Yorks courses and general opinion was Alwoodley was arguably top, contrary to my opinion.

I just had a blast at Moortown, played ok, enjoyed the layout as it felt like we were constantly going in different directions.  Alwoodley just didn't grab me.  Perhaps if there's another forum meet there in the future I should give it another go.

I've played Lindrick a few times now (including 3 this year).  I think it's a good course, not particularly hard and generally overrated IMO.  I think it lives of it's past a bit and it's best asset is conditioning as the membership is so minimal.

Next year need to test myself against Woodhall Spa

Click to expand...

Good reply and a fair view.
alwoodley is a superb course and Defo needs to be played again. Personally I think lindrick is also a better course than  (just) but that's always going to divide opinion.

And your welcome for a game at Woodhall next year just send me a pm next year and we can arrange a date and possibly a mini forum meet.


----------

